# Speedlite Gobo Holders



## PhotoGramly (Mar 28, 2018)

Does anyone here have any experience using the Lastolite Strobo Gobo? From some quick searching it appears to be the only Gobo holder for speedlites that I can find, and I really like the idea of all the possibilities something like that could open up. Seems awfully expensive for what it is, though.

If it is indeed the only such item on the market, I would definitely want to know how hard the shadow cast by the speedlite/gobo combination is before I fork out for it. Especially since from a test I did at home it seems like there would need to be more space between the flash head and the gobo than the strobo gobo provides in order to get the kind of shadow edge definition I'm looking for.

It also strikes me as the sort of thing that wouldn't be *that* hard to rig up, DIY fasion. Anyone ever tried that and/or have any tips on how to do it?


----------



## adamhiram (Mar 28, 2018)

I haven't used that particular product, but I've had good experience with a Rogue 3-in-1 grid for speed lights, which acts as a snoot with various stackable grids for about half the price.  It works pretty well for what it is, and is versatile enough that I haven't really needed anything else.  Another option is to use an S-type speed light bracket available from Godox/Glow/Neewer that will allow you to use any Bowens mount modifiers, including inexpensive shoots, grids, gobos, etc.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 28, 2018)

It's Lastolite....that means quality. Rigging something like this up is beyond the ability of the vast majority of people. I would say that $85 for this capability is well,well worth the investment. You're right...this is not as easy as it sounds to the uninitiated. BTW, they call these "gobos", but I know these as "*cookies*", from cucaloris...

Cucoloris - Wikipedia

To me a gobo is a go-between...a styro or paperboard or metal board, a light blocker, not a projection stencil (which is a cookie!). Still...they named it Strobo Gobo!

The Wikpedia article will show you traditional cookies! And how to make them. As you can see...the Strobo Gobo offers a TINY unit,and it can be mounted without a second stand and arm! VERY well worth the $85, in my opinion.


----------

